# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  كتب المدارس الخاصة ، و إجابات الأسئلة و الامتحانات فلنتعاون جميعاً

## متجردة

*كتب المدارس الخاصة ، و إجابات الأسئلة و الامتحانات فلنتعاون جميعاً

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
حبيباتي أخواتي
نحن دايما نشوف في المنتديات أقسام تربوية و مع ذلك مافيها قسم خاص للمدارس الخاصة
بمعنى
منتدى خاص للمدارس الخاصة

نقاش عن المواد اللي يدرسونها
عن الكتب اللي يستخدمونها
عن الأنشطة فيها
عن إجابات لأسئلة الكتب 
Math
Science
عن كل شيء
شو رايكم يا جماعة؟*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## متجردة

*



1
مدرسة أبو ظبي الدولية الخاصة
Abu Dhabi International Private School

2	مدرسة أبو ظبي جرامر سكول الخاصة
(Abu Dhabi Grammar School (Canada

3	أكاديمية الشيخ زايد الخاصة للبنات
The Sheikh Zayed Private Academy for Girls

4	المدرسة الإسلامية الانجليزية الخاصة
Islamia English School

5
المدرسة الإسلامية الدولية الخاصة
Islamic International School

6
المدرسة الألمانية الخاصة
Germann private School

7
الإمارات الخاصة / أبو ظبي
Emirates Private School/Abu Dhabi

8	مدرسة الإمارات الوطنية الخاصة
Emirates National School

9	المدرسة الأمريكية الدولية الخاصة
The American International School

10
مدرسة الراحة الدولية

11	مدرسة البستان الخاصة
Al Bustan Private School

12	مدرسة البسمة الانجليزية الخاصة
The Giggles English school

13	الجالية الأمريكية الخاصة
International Community School

14
مدرسة الجالية في الخبيرات الخاصة
The experts private school /A community

15	مدرسة الربيع الخاصة
Al Rabeeh School

16	مدرسة الروافـد الخاصة
Rawafed Private School

17	مدرسة الريان الوطنية الخاصة
Al- Rayyan National Private School

18	مدرسة السلام الإنجليزية الخاصة
Al Salam English Private School

19	مدرسة الشموع الخاصة
Al- Shomoo Pvt.school

20	مدرسة الشهب الخاصة
Al Shohub School

21	مدرسة الشويفات الدولية الخاصة
The International School of Choueifat

22
مدرسة الظفرة الخاصة
Al Dhafra Private School

23	المدرسة العلمية الدولية الخاصة
The international scientific private school

24
مدرسة الفجر الإنجليزية الخاص
Al Fajr English International School

25
المدرسة االكندية الدولية الخاصة

26	مدرسة القلعة الخاصة
Castle Private School

27	مدرسة المروج العلمية الخاصة
Al Murooj Scientific Private School

28	مدرسة النجاح الخاصة
Al Najah Private School

29	مدرسة النخبة الخاصة
The Elite Private School

30
مدرسة برايتن الخاصة

31	مدرسة النهضة الوطنية / إناث
Al Nahda National School ( Girls)

32	مدرسة النهضة الوطنية / بنين
Al Nahda National School ( males )

33	مدرسة الهلال الدولية الخاصة
Crescent international private school

34
مدرسة أكاديمية الورود الخاصة
Al worood academy private school

35
المدرسة اليابانية الخاصة
Japanese private School

36	مدرسة انترناشونال كوميونتي الخاصة
International community private school


37	مدرسة أي . بي . سى الخاصة
A. B. C. Private School

38	مدرسة أكاديمية مستقبل الإمارات الدولية الخاصة

39	روضة الدانة الخاصة
Dana Private Kindergarten

40
روضة الياسات الخاصة
Al Yasat Private School

41	روضة روضتي الخاصة
Raowdaty P. Kindergarten

42	مدرسة صغار أبو ظبي الخاصة
Abu Dhabi Junior Academy School

43	مدرسة فيرست ستبس
First Steps School

44
مدرسة كامبرج الخاصة
The Cambridge High School

45	مدرسة ليسيه لوي ميسنيون الخاصة
Lycee Louis Massignon

46
مدرسةالشويفات الدولية / خليفة أ

47
مدرسة الاتحاد الخاصة

48
مدرسة تيودور مونو الفرنسية

49
مدرسة التعاون الخاصة / فرع

50	مدرسة أبوظبي الاستراالية

51	أكاديمية جميس الأمريكية الخاصة

52	مدرسة اللؤلؤة الابتدائية الخاصة

53
مدرسة غلينلغ أبوظبي الخاصة*

----------


## متجردة

*ببدأ بالمادة اللي تعور راس الطلاب
Math
رياضيات المدارس الخاصة
و أغلب مدارس بوظبي و أعتقد مدارس كل الإمارات تتعامل مع المنهج الأمريكي ,
كتاب 
HARCOURT MATH









*

----------


## متجردة

*



*

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

حلووووووووووووو الصراحة الموضوع ,,,

انا عيالي في مدرسة بني ياس الوطنية اكيد في بني ياس ,, بالنسبة لكتبهم راح اصورهم ان شاء الله باجر عقب ما بنتي اللي صف اول تاخذ الكتب ان شاء الله وبحط لكم كتبها + كتب ولدي صف ثالث ابتدائي ,,, 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @\

ام ناصر  :Smile: 

وصياما مقبولا ان شاء الله واراد

----------


## عود ودهن عود

الله يجزيج كل خير اليوم عيالي مستلمين نفس الكتب وقعدت اتصفحهم واقول الله يستر اذا انا مافهمت ماحد بيفهم الله يكون في عون الامهات كلهن هن وعيالهن

----------


## ام الطيبين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اهنيكم اولا بشهر الصوم وكل عام وانتم بخير

ثانيا الحمد لله فيه حد يشاركني افكاري

انا عيالي في مدرسة الاتحاد وعندهم مثل ما قالت الاخت المتجرده نفس منهج harcourt school
وانا حابه اشارككم في الموضوع بس ان شاء الله بعد ما ارجع من مكه
وان شاء الله بنحط اسئلة مراجعة وسايتات ممكن نستخدمها لطباعة تمارين لعيالنا

والله يوفق عيالنا ويهديهم ويعطينا الصبر والحكمه لنربيهم التربيه الصحيحة 

شاكره لكم

----------


## استفهام

*مرحباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
شكرا أختي على موضوعج القيم
العيال عندي في أبوظبي الدولية
خلصوت السادس و داشة هالسنة سابع
و هركورت ماشيء للسابع
الشركة تغيرت
بصور الكتب لكم

و اللي في الكي جي 2
خذت منهج هركورت بس ما أتخيل كيف هالصغيرة بتدرس ماث
الحينة الروضة يعطونهم كتب هاركورت؟؟؟
خخخخ*

----------


## متجردة

أخواتي عدت لكم
سأعود للتعليق يوم غد

----------


## متجردة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام الطيبين


انا عيالي في مدرسة الاتحاد وعندهم مثل ما قالت الاخت المتجرده نفس 
منهج harcourt school
وانا حابه اشارككم في الموضوع بس ان شاء الله بعد ما ارجع من مكه
وان شاء الله بنحط اسئلة مراجعة وسايتات ممكن نستخدمها لطباعة تمارين لعيالنا
والله يوفق عيالنا ويهديهم ويعطينا الصبر والحكمه لنربيهم التربيه الصحيحة 


بارك الله فيج أختي
نحن ننتظر
*

----------


## متجردة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نجمة الفجر 2000


انا عيالي في مدرسة بني ياس الوطنية اكيد في بني ياس ,, بالنسبة لكتبهم راح اصورهم ان شاء الله باجر عقب ما بنتي اللي صف اول تاخذ الكتب ان شاء الله وبحط لكم كتبها + كتب ولدي صف ثالث ابتدائي ,,, 
ام ناصر 



حياج أختي
نحن ننتظرج أم ناصر للتواصل

*

----------


## متجردة

> الله يجزيج كل خير اليوم عيالي مستلمين نفس الكتب وقعدت اتصفحهم واقول الله يستر اذا انا مافهمت ماحد بيفهم الله يكون في عون الامهات كلهن هن وعيالهن



*لازم نفهم علشانهم أختي

اللي مايتعلم يتعلم علشان عياله
و مشكورة لوجودج أختي

*

----------


## متجردة

و لأحلى سيدات في الإمارات
نتمنى التواصل
شكرا لاهتمامكم

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

اعيالي يدرسون في الشويفات
منهجهم خاص فيهم مب الهاركوت
اهمه في كي جي 1 و كي جي 2,
اذا تبون من عيوني الثنتين احط لكم صور الجم كتاب اللي شاريتهم من المدرسه لأنه كتبهم الأساسيه تتم في المدرسه و ما يعطونهم الا بنهاية السبوع الأوراق اللي اشتغلوهم طول الاسبوع.

----------


## متجردة

الشويفات مدرستهم قوية
عندنا واحد في الجوية يقول حق زوجي
الشويفات + و أبوظبي الدولية يتنافسون على الثانوية الجوية يبون يدرسون منهجهم
الشويفات قوية من ناحية اللغة
أبوظبي الدولية قوية من ناحية المنهج

----------


## متجردة

*
أخواتي بساعدكن
للي يدرسون منهج هاركورت
لكل الصفوف من أول للسادس
هذا موقع التعاريف مالتهم حسب الأحرف
http://www.harcourtschool.com/glossa...nce/intro.html

http://www.globalwildlife.com/assets...s/harcourt.jpg


هذا مركز تعليمي و ألعاب تعليمية مساعدة
http://www.harcourtschool.com/index.html 
  

*

----------


## متجردة

---------

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغاليات 

طبعا الحين قاعدة احاول ويا ولدي عسب يذاكر لان عنده مشاكل للاسف ,, يعني ما شي شي ولا شي للاسف نو ريدينج نو رايتج نو ارابيك نو انجلش ,, 

المهم فقاعدة اسويله اوراق عمل بروحي بسيطة قوم حمد وحصد وزرع يمكن يتعلم شرت ما تعلمنا قبل ,, وقاعدة احوس في هالمواقع عسب اسويله نفس الشي لباقي المواد ومنها الرياضيات ,, المهم شفت هالموقع وما شاء الله وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اايد رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة يعني اون لاين يحل الطالب ويصلحون له حلووووووووووووووووووووووو ما شاء الله ,, فقلت بحطه لكم والله يوفق الجميع ,, 

http://kidsfront.com/

وااايد فيه للعلوم والانجليزي والرياضيات ,, واااايد وااااااااااااااااااايد حلوووووووووو ,, 

وكل ماراح احصل شي بحطه لكم ,, ولو مب مناسب خبروني عسب احذفه والسموحة ,, 

والله يوفق الجميع وييسر الخير للجميع ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## متجردة

أم ناصر

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغاليات 

بالنسبة لكتب عيالي بحط لكم حاليا كتب ولدي ,, الله يعيني بس ..

هذا كتاب الرياضيات 



بالنسبة لكتاب بنتي نفس الشي بس عليه يرقة تقريبا او دودة ما ادري ما انتبهت 

هذا تبع العلوم 



كتاب العلوم اسمه reading support and homework ) science HSP) بس ما اتوقع انه الكتاب الرئيسي هو عموما لونذهبي وفيه ضفدع والغلاف اللي ورا تقريبا لونه عيناوي بس في الموقع مالقيت له صورة يمكن ما عرفت ادور عدل ,, عموما بنتي صف اول نفس الكتاب لكن عليه غزال بدال الضفدع 

والانجليزي من المجلس البريطاني .. 

والسموحة بس كمبيوتري خربان واستخدم كمبيوتر عيالي فما اقدر اصور واحط على مالهم ما عندهم بلوتوث وواير اليواس بي ما عندي للاسف ,, 

والله يوفقكم وييسر لكم الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## عود ودهن عود

خواتي بسألكم شو رايكم بمدرسة وأكاديمية الورود بصراحة لاني افكر انقل عيالي منها بس مادري وين انقلهم الحين؟ الله يخليكم ردوا علي لا تطنشوني انتوا ماشاءالله خبرة وانا توني ناقلة من العين لابوظبي والمرسة بصراحة من اولها ماعجبتني

----------


## متجردة

> خواتي بسألكم شو رايكم بمدرسة وأكاديمية الورود بصراحة لاني افكر انقل عيالي منها بس مادري وين انقلهم الحين؟ الله يخليكم ردوا علي لا تطنشوني انتوا ماشاءالله خبرة وانا توني ناقلة من العين لابوظبي والمرسة بصراحة من اولها ماعجبتني


عندج الشويفات
أبوظبي الدولية
أفضل مدارس بوظبي
و يقولون الأمريكية بس ماجربتها
الورود لا و ألف لا ..مش ولابد

----------


## متجردة

> السلام عليكم الغاليات 
> 
> بالنسبة لكتب عيالي بحط لكم حاليا كتب ولدي ,, الله يعيني بس ..
> 
> هذا كتاب الرياضيات 
> 
> 
> 
> بالنسبة لكتاب بنتي نفس الشي بس عليه يرقة تقريبا او دودة ما ادري ما انتبهت 
> ...


أختي يمكن كتاب بنتج من هذيل
http://www.educakorea.co.kr/shop/lvD...html?pcode=283

----------


## متجردة

ياجماعة اهتموا بالموضوع

----------


## عفاري80

ثااااااااااااااااانكس

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

لا فديتج مب شراتهم ,, خل بصوره وبشوف يمكن اقدر انزله على الكمبيوتر مال عيالي .. او اي كمبيوتر ثاني ,,, 

وعلى قولتج اختيه نتمنى الاهتمام من الجميع لان صدق واااااااايد متلعوزة في العلوم ما اعرف اشلون اذاكرلهم واااايد صعب الصراحة ... 

والله يوفقكم وييسر لكم الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## *أم الريامي*

الله يجزي صاحبة الموضوع الخير ,,,, فكرتج وايد حلوة ومفيدة 
انا ولدية منهجة بريطاني في مدرسة الابداع العلمي في الشارقة 
بعده في grade1 الحمد لله مافي صعوبة ليل الحين والله يستر على الياي 
الموقع هذا وايد مفيد اتمنى انه يفيدكم ويفيد عيالكم 
http://www.starfall.com/

----------


## رؤى11

السلام عليكم

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع
أنا ابني في الصف الثالث في مدرسة دبي العربيه الامريكيه مناهج هركورت وعندى فكره ممتازه عن منهج الصف الثاني وحاضره لاي مساعده

الان هذا العام نقلته الى مدرسة الشارقه الدوليه 
المناهج بريطانيه قويه ولكن تعرض الماده بشكل سهل ومتسلسل
وبدأت وضع اوراق عمل على المنهج والبحث عن تدريبات خاصه بالمنهج من النت

----------


## متجردة

مشكورة يا رؤى
الله يوفق ولدج إن شاءالله

----------


## فصل الشتاء

الله يوفقج

----------


## متجردة

:Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## متجردة

للرفع

----------


## om adm

والله مشكوره اختى على الموضوع الرائع ويارب يوفقنا ويساعدنا فى تدريس عيالنا انا بنتى صف اول فى مدرسة المعارف منهج امريكى وبحاول اصور الكتب وانزلهن والله انا موعارفه كيف بدرسها وان شاء الله تكونو عون الى فى التدريس

----------


## متجردة

:Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## بنت الفراعنه

> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع
> أنا ابني في الصف الثالث في مدرسة دبي العربيه الامريكيه مناهج هركورت وعندى فكره ممتازه عن منهج الصف الثاني وحاضره لاي مساعده
> 
> الان هذا العام نقلته الى مدرسة الشارقه الدوليه 
> المناهج بريطانيه قويه ولكن تعرض الماده بشكل سهل ومتسلسل
> وبدأت وضع اوراق عمل على المنهج والبحث عن تدريبات خاصه بالمنهج من النت


 :Salam Allah: 
الله يجزيكى الخير :Amen:  قوليلى كيف ابدء مع ابنى صف ثانى مناهج هركورت 
كيف كنت بدرسي لابنك وبأيه كنتى تستعينى اوراق او شيتات ؟
 :Ast Green:

----------


## متجردة



----------


## لوليانو

> والله مشكوره اختى على الموضوع الرائع ويارب يوفقنا ويساعدنا فى تدريس عيالنا انا بنتى صف اول فى مدرسة المعارف منهج امريكى وبحاول اصور الكتب وانزلهن والله انا موعارفه كيف بدرسها وان شاء الله تكونو عون الى فى التدريس


كتب مدرسة المعارف واااايد سهله .. أسهل عن مدرسة عيالي ...


عيالي كانو في مدرسة المعارف . ومن سنتين نقلتهم ،، يدرسون منهج أمريكي هاركوت ،، يعني أصعب عن المعاااارف بواااايد ..

----------


## بنوتة العين

الموقع اللي حاطتنه أم الريامي وااايد حلو 
كنت بحطه وسبقتني

----------


## Pearl

انا ولدي في مدرسة اي بي سي في جريد 1 
وبيدرسو منهاج بريطاني من مناهج ماكميلان وهدا موقعهم http://www.macmillanmh.com

----------


## ورده جوري

انا عيالي بالصنوبر بالعين 
وكتبهم نفس الكتب اللي حاطتنهن راعية الموضوع
ولديه العود بخامس وملاقي شوية صعوبه بالساينس

----------


## ميثانو

انا عيالي في المدار الخاصه المشكله حل الواجبات في الصف لين لصف الثالث ...
لكن انا في خدمتكم ..... وموضوع حلو للمساعده لحل الواجبات لانه اغلبيتنا امهات بكلوريا يعني ثانويه عامه واللي درسناه غير عنهم .....

----------


## ورده جوري

صح والله نبا نتساعد

----------


## jana26

> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع
> أنا ابني في الصف الثالث في مدرسة دبي العربيه الامريكيه مناهج هركورت وعندى فكره ممتازه عن منهج الصف الثاني وحاضره لاي مساعده
> 
> الان هذا العام نقلته الى مدرسة الشارقه الدوليه 
> المناهج بريطانيه قويه ولكن تعرض الماده بشكل سهل ومتسلسل
> وبدأت وضع اوراق عمل على المنهج والبحث عن تدريبات خاصه بالمنهج من النت


سلام عليكم اختي ممكن تساعديني بتنزيل كتب او لاوراق مال الشارقة دولية لاني ناوية انقل ابني بالفصل تاني لانوا هو مدرسة منهجها عربي وحابة اخليه مع اختوا الله يخليك

----------


## علياء2008

ربي يحقق كا أمنياتج صراحة فكرة

----------


## متجردة

:Smile: 
 :Smile: 
 :Smile:

----------


## أم شماء

موضوع مفيد...نتمنى مزيد من التفاعل..

----------


## مرايم2000

والله ما كصرتوا والله يجعله فميزان حسناتكم يا ربي

----------


## Cute Mamy

خواتي شو رايكم بمدرسة الياسات و النخبة ؟؟

----------


## مياري1

> *
> أخواتي بساعدكن
> للي يدرسون منهج هاركورت
> لكل الصفوف من أول للسادس
> هذا موقع التعاريف مالتهم حسب الأحرف
> http://www.harcourtschool.com/glossa...nce/intro.html
> 
> http://www.globalwildlife.com/assets...s/harcourt.jpg
> كيف تدخلين للموقع الثاني؟ماتفتح دروسهم؟
> ...

----------


## تمرحنة

للرفع

----------


## Maria_Louisa

اغلب المدارس الخاصة تستخدم الهاركورت للماث و السينس و الانجليزي اكسفورد
مدرسة روزري سكول يستخدمون بارفو

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## الحلا مبتليها

حلو الموضوع واااااااايد معنه ولدي صغير بس حابه اعلمه ما شاء الله حافظ الحروف الانجليزية كلها 

وعنده بدله مكتوب عليها abc وكل ما يلبسها ينشد الحروف 

وحافظ الحروف العربيه شوي مع مساعدة منج والارقام من 1 ل 10

وحابه اعلمه اكثر 

اشوف مساكته للقلم جيده ..

بالتوفيق لكم ولعياكم ..

----------


## أم حمدان2007

للرفع

----------


## مامة يوسف

الموضوع ده أكثرررر من راااااااااااااااااااااااائع
يا ريت يكون فيه مزيد من التفاعل

----------


## يمنات



----------


## مامة يوسف

موضوع راااااااااااااااااااائع
يا ريت يكون فى تفاعل من إخواتنا

----------


## مامة يوسف

up
up
up

----------


## وسع صدرك

روععععععععععععععععععععععععععه

----------


## يمنات



----------


## um_khawaly

الموضوع حلو ومفيد ... 
يا ليت نجدده لتعم الفائده على الجميع ...


بنتي في مدرسة الظفره الخاصه العين،، جريد ون ..
في الانجلش منهج ماكميلان ،، وفي الساينس هاركورت ،، الماث مب متأكده بجيك عليه اليوم .... 
يا ليت نساعد بعض في طريقة التدريس ...

----------


## يمنات

السموحه خواتي 

يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمه 

ننصح بفتح موضوع جديد و وضع رابط الموضوع القديم في مقدمة الموضوع

----------

